# Political campaign photography.. charging?



## Soocom1 (Jul 30, 2019)

What is the typical rate that folks charge for political campaigns?


----------



## tirediron (Jul 30, 2019)

I charge the same rate as I do for any other commercial work - $125/hr.


----------



## vannguyen255 (Sep 10, 2019)

If I have a change to do political campaign photography, I will do it for free in hope to change my career later. 
Just kidding!


----------



## pocketshaver (Oct 15, 2019)

the usual fees are "I wont sell any emberassing phtos of you if youll repave the road in front of my house"


----------



## Soocom1 (Oct 15, 2019)

pocketshaver said:


> the usual fees are "I wont sell any emberassing phtos of you if youll repave the road in front of my house"


Ahhh. The old Patrón ways.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 15, 2019)

Not sure if things have changed, but years ago we had to start requiring payment up front for political ads in the newspaper as the losing parties had a bad habit of not paying.


----------



## pocketshaver (Oct 15, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> Not sure if things have changed, but years ago we had to start requiring payment up front for political ads in the newspaper as the losing parties had a bad habit of not paying.


h my god you couldn't trust a politicians promise....


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 15, 2019)

Get on American Society of Media Photographers - Homepage or try PPA. Learn about contracts, licensing usage, etc. Not just for this, for any purpose with any clients for any marketing or promotional use.


----------



## pocketshaver (Oct 15, 2019)

vintagesnaps said:


> Get on American Society of Media Photographers - Homepage or try PPA. Learn about contracts, licensing usage, etc. Not just for this, for any purpose with any clients for any marketing or promotional use.


wheres the amsmp section for contracts..


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 16, 2019)

The site has changed and I don't see sample forms. There are some things on the site that are available to members only. 

I have a book by Tad Crawford that I found thru ASMP which has sample forms that can be copied, scanned, downloaded, whatever (came with a CD). Try Amazon. 

Did a search and found these resources.
contracts Archives - ASMP


----------

